# Closure on Mt Diablo South Gate



## mildred (Nov 11, 2005)

I tried to ride up Mt Diablo today (Friday). Rode out from Oakland, but found the Mt Diablo Scenic road closed and fenced off (before you get to South Gate). The construction workers said that any bikes trying to ride up would be ticketed. And they said one guy was injured on that road today and had to be taken out in a helicopter.

I believe the only way up is via North Gate. Just wanted to save others the trip. 

Any others know how long this will be going on?


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

closed weekdays only through next Friday 9/19 I believe

MSH


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Will the pot holes in the South Gate entrance ever get repaired?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Will the pot holes in the South Gate entrance ever get repaired?


Great question...I can't believe the Diablo Challenge with that many people is going to roll over that mess.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I just called the info line and it said that all roads are open. Will that be the case all weekend?


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I rode today (Monday) via South Gate and it was open. The bad part at the bottom of the road is considered private, not public so it is not maintained by the county. It is in worse condition each year, and nothing will be done to fix it for the Diablo Challenge, unless someone wants to pony up the dough.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I went up again yesterday on Labor Day at about 3pm. I figured it would still be busy with alot of cars. 

I hit at least one pot hole going up and coming back down on the lower portion of the South Gate. I just can't find a line through that lower part w/o hitting a hole. Never fails.

I'm going to try the North Gate entrance in Walnut Creek and see what that's like. What is the ride like on that side before the halfway point?


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've never done the south approach but the north approach seems OK. It is a little rough in places but I think that is mostly on the flatter parts at the beginning. From the south entrance to the ranger station, it's 6.5 miles - then 4.5 to the top, so it's more than the 1/2 way point. I think it's also 2000+ ft vs 1600 ft before and after the ranger station.


----------



## dno (Jul 15, 2005)

So has the mt diablo scenic blvd approach road been repaired or is it still full of crater sized holes??


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I went up again yesterday on Labor Day at about 3pm. I figured it would still be busy with alot of cars.
> 
> I hit at least one pot hole going up and coming back down on the lower portion of the South Gate. I just can't find a line through that lower part w/o hitting a hole. Never fails.
> 
> I'm going to try the North Gate entrance in Walnut Creek and see what that's like. What is the ride like on that side before the halfway point?


I haven't done Diablo in about a year, but the North Gate Road was repaired a couple of years ago and was in good shape most of the way. 

If you're coming out from the South a good route to avoid car conflicts- 

North on Danville Blvd.
R. Rudgear (a bit sketchy, but it's literally less than 100 yards and much better than getting on the Iron Horse there which is horrible, narrow, rutted, root distorted, and no way to get off it for a mile)
L. on S. Broadway
Veer right onto Iron Horse Trail at Mt. Diablo Blvd.
R. on Contra Costa Canal trail
R. on Bancroft
Bancroft becomes Walnut
Continue on Walnut
R. on Oak Grove
L. on North Gate road


----------

